# Coyotes in the backyard



## Dukeboy17 (May 4, 2010)

Got three nice pics of some coyotes in my brothers backyard. He had killed a groundhog the day before and left it out to see what might come by. These were the visitors that got filmed. The third pic shows the yote carrying away the dead groundhog. Unfortunately my brother didn't stay out until 3:43 AM when they were filmed. Hopefully we will be able to get them back and eliminate em!


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome pics!!! .223 puts em to bed nice!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

We have been noticing a lack of fawns the last few years in our area. We're blaming coyotes, but it could be dogs. From what I've been hearing, coyotes are becoming a real problem all over the state.


----------



## castroyy (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a HUGE area of land behind my house that is mostly woods and water runoff. If I leave my sliding door in my bedroom open at night you can hear the yotes cackling all night! I left my dog outside one night and it's a good thing she was howling and crying. The crying woke me up and I went outside to get her. The motion flood light kicked on and there was 3 or 4 sets of eyes just inside the woods, and then they took off. I never made the mistake of leaving my dog outside anymore!! My buddy has an electric coyote call but I have never felt like sitting up at 3AM to shoot them. One day If I am bored I will take him up on his offer!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

3 a.m??? Why so late....heck anything after dark you get shoot em down.....even during the day.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Good luck getting them

_From my Evo  _


----------



## greatthosu (May 11, 2009)

Time to give them a dirt nap.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

cheap ground beef with a liberal amount of rat bait sprinkled on top of it will cure your problem, if you're where you can't or don't want to shoot them


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Use the call about 30 minutes before sun up. Hit it about every 15 to 30 minutes, if they are around they'll come check it out all day, but usually best in the morning.


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Keep your dog inside......turn a frisbee upside down or use an empty foil pie plate.....fill it with cheap ground round & top it off with anti-freeze straight from the jug (taste like sugar water to them).......no more coyotes.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Yup, but the bad thing about using any kind of poison, it's not targetable. If anything else comes along and drinks it, like the neighbors dog, poop, liver failure equals death.


----------

